# Conditions at Durham Archers



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey folks,

Just wondering if anyone can advise what the conditions are like out at DA. How's the road these days?

Thanks,

Sadie


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The road is drying out, but at this time club use is limited to walking in. I am watching the conditions and am looking at the possiblity of opening up in the near future, watch the web site for updates.

Randy


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Randy.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't imagine the road condition has bettered itself from last year. Watching the conditions is not enough for me personally, nor is simply opening the gate when it dries out, when the road has been graded I will attend. Last year it was a bit much that no one was on top of this. On a positive note it gave me the opportunity to check out some other clubs, also i love shooting at DA and the company kept when there.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have thought about joining DA a few times but never bit the bullet...or arrow in this case. There seems to be a huge gap in finding an indoor range between YCB and Saugeen Shafts. If DA ever builds one I will join in a heartbeat but I doubt that will ever happen as I beleive the land is leased. I've heard through the grapevine that lease may be coming to an end sometime soon.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Durham really needs an indoor range.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Durham is a great run club and excellent shooting facility...with all these new archery movies its time myself included to seek funding for indoor ranges.. randy call me lets hit the gov`t up ..joint venture...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Wanemann if you have a better idea let me know, I'd be glad to hear you out. What people need to know is that the road between the gates is controled by the city of Oshawa. When they feel it is good enough to grade they will, all we can do as a club is put in a request. Also one must realize that section of road is classed as an unassumed road.




wanemann said:


> I don't imagine the road condition has bettered itself from last year. Watching the conditions is not enough for me personally, nor is simply opening the gate when it dries out, when the road has been graded I will attend. Last year it was a bit much that no one was on top of this. On a positive note it gave me the opportunity to check out some other clubs, also i love shooting at DA and the company kept when there.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

One of the options you might want to explore for getting some funding for an indoor range is to apply for a Trillium grant. I am not a DA member but if you like PM me and I can give you a hand. Part of that funding could even be used on road improvements on the ROW. IMHO getting an indoor range at DA would see the membership grow by leaps and bounds.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

F/F 3Der said:


> Wanemann if you have a better idea let me know, I'd be glad to hear you out. What people need to know is that the road between the gates is controled by the city of Oshawa. When they feel it is good enough to grade they will, all we can do as a club is put in a request. Also one must realize that section of road is classed as an unassumed road.


I am aware the road is unassumed and that the city controls the road, I also believe they will grade it twice a year. So when the road gets (or before) to the point where I'm bouncing off skid plates someone should be actioned to harass the crap out of the city. I could be wrong but I don't recall it being done once last year, how many calls were made to the city?? Being that the road is unassumed, the city will not come out to have a look and do the right thing unless a call is made. So my idea is simple - harass the city when it is needed, and maybe put up on our site when the calls are made with dates so we know all reasonable attempts are being made to ensure we won't damage our cars. There is no reason it should be as bad as it got last year as there is no cost to fix it and it takes but a call... or maybe three.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

If it so easy as just call the city why dont you take on the responsibility as a member to call them! it is easy for people to ***** and complain but step up and try to help with the solution!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

postman99 said:


> If it so easy as just call the city why dont you take on the responsibility as a member to call them! it is easy for people to ***** and complain but step up and try to help with the solution!


Easy there postmann, Jord asked about road conditions, I gave my opinion. 3Der asked for an idea, I gave it. And I'll add again, I love Durham Archers, its one of the best clubs I have shot at, I have no issues whatsoever or anything to ***** about. The opportunity presented itself to bring forth something that maybe was overlooked or maybe not. It could very well be that there were tons of requests put in to the city; either way due to bringing it forward I'm sure the issue will for sure be addressed. Therefore keeping our club the best around. So what you may call ****ing I call pro-active and on a selfish note it will ensure greater attendence for me at the club I so enjoy. This is my last word on this topic.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Just to clear some misconceptions up, there was requests put in to the city last year. They did attempt to grade on a couple occasions but had problems. Further I have personnally been on this prior to the posting and have been told it should be done within the next week. Hope this clears up this matter and is the last of it.

Randy


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

F/F 3Der said:


> Just to clear some misconceptions up, there was requests put in to the city last year. They did attempt to grade on a couple occasions but had problems. Further I have personnally been on this prior to the posting and have been told it should be done within the next week. Hope this clears up this matter and is the last of it.
> 
> Randy


Awesome thats great, so you own this and are on it, thanks for your prompt and continued attention to this. 
cheers


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

sorry to come across so harsh waneman, just get tired of people complaining and nobody stepping up to help solve the problems. i agree the road into the club sucks, just think when you get past that crappy old road you are into one of the best clubs in the province.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*indoor range*



Durhampro said:


> Durham really needs an indoor range.


Doesnt take much to start an indoor range guys...just rent a space like we do once or twice a week untill you can buy or build a spot
We have been doing it for 3 years...we get between 20-30 people out everytime
Somebody has just got to start it...one person cant do all the work,,,Randy needs help!:wink:


Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Walked out of the club this afternoon and the road was graded.
Thanks to all who made it happen.
Have a great and safe archery season!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

So is the road in driveable condition Paul?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Now that the road is graded,give it another week to settle and dry out well and we should be good.
Keep an eye on the website and they will let you know when we can drive in again.


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

Great news thanks for the effort and updates!


----------

